# recruiting for 4 Certified Professional Coders (CPC)



## orazzals (Aug 15, 2012)

I received this email from Dario Furman, CIR, National Recruiting Manager at The CSI Companies, Miami/Fort Lauderdale Area and he is currently recruiting for 4 Certified Professional Coders (CPC) for a large Healthcare organization with offices throughout the greater NY city area. 

If you are interested in this position please let him know that SUsan Lazzaro referred you.

The position will pay between $60,000-$70,000 plus full benefits. These are full time permanent positions. 

Remote coding is not an option. Coding will take place at the different facilities located in New York City. Mileage/travel reimbursement will be provided. 

If you know of anyone that may be a good fit based on the details below please feel free to reach out to me at 954-318-7823 Ext.19 or via email at dfurman@thecsicompanies.com

I will pay up to a $1500.00 referral fee for any hired referral.

These are brand new roles in the company. The Certified Coders must have experience auditing or coding for Medicare Risk Adjustment (MRA). 
Conduct chart reviews for the purpose of identifying, and /or documenting appropriate medical coding
Perform quality control over-read reviews of previously completed record reviews to ensure accuracy
Submit corrected diagnostic data as validated by medical record to CMS, so that member's risk scores are updated and more accurately reflect the member's condition
Targeted reviews based on specific disease trends or characteristics
Identify any variances between the codes submitted on claims vs. those reflected in the chart 
Provides data, assurance and act as a resource to the Medicare Risk Adjustment team and Markets 
Resolve all office issues for physicians
Best Practice Management
Hedis Review


----------



## nadinebignall4 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Nadine Bignall*

Nadine Ann-Marie Bignall, CPC
Nad_bignall@yahoo.com
407-520-9911
5628 Sycamore Canyon Dr
Kissimmee, FL 34758
OBJECTIVE
Seeking a career opportunity with a progressive organization that will utilize my educations, skills, abilities and experience to effectively contribute to operations of the business and expand my expertise in revenue enhancement streamlining processes and support of implementation 

EDUCATION

Everest University					April 2011
Associates of Science in Medical Insurance Billing and Coding			Orlando, Florida  
	Achievements:     President's and Dean's Awards, Perfect Attendance 
        Certified Professional Coder
Marriott International					1992-2008


•	Supervisory Development
•	MCRB
•	Foundation of Leadership
•	Career Development and Cross Training 


SKILLS

•	ICD-9, CPC, HCPCS
•	Medical Terminology
•	Third party payer's inc.  Medicare, Medicaid, ChampVA, HMO's
•	Preparing Budgets
•	Customer Relations/Hospitality
•	Reconciliation of denied claims
•	Microsoft Office
•	Time Management
•	Supervisory/Managerial Experience
•	Innovative Communicator


EMPLOYMENT
Atlas Recovery Center					1/2011-3/2011
Medical Billing and Coding Extern, Orlando, Florida
•	Assist with the billing needs to post charges, collections, and reconciliation of denied claims.
•	Schedule appointments for patients and called to confirm appointments.
•	Prepared final examination files for attorneys.
Orlando Health					10/2010-Present
Housekeeping Department Supervisor, Orlando, Florida				
Sheraton Vistana Resort					3/2009-10/2010
Housekeeping Supervisor, Orlando, Florida
Marriott International, Orlando and St. Petersburg, Florida			2/1992-12/2008	
Housekeeping Manager/ Supervisor
•	Inspect work preformed to ensure that it meets specifications.  Established standard and the physical condition             of facilities to determine the type of work required
•	Manage daily operation of hundred of rooms, including VIP rooms, public areas, and amenities.  
•	Planned and prepared employee work schedules, payroll and reviews.
•	Managed daily operation of hundreds of rooms, including VIP rooms, public areas, and amenities.
•	Ensured Customer Satisfaction by effectively dealing with customer concerns in an orderly and diplomatic fashion.
•	Worked closely with Service Directors, assisting during quality auditing inspections, and attending meetings with high profile clients.
•	Delegated special responsibilities to employees, such as linen rotations, pressure washing, waxing floors and deep cleaning in specific areas of the hotel.


PROFESSIONAL AWARDS
Sheraton Vistana Resort, Associate of the month
Marriott Sea World, Associate of the month
Residence Inn by Marriott, Associate of the month


----------

